# 08 Flow Bindings



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

They are really cheap on eBay. I had the Flow 11s for a year or so, and they are one of Flows higher end bindings, and I have seen them on eBay for $130 buy it now.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I am going to suggest the NXT-AT bindngs. I had the 11's last year and traded up to the NXT-AT and glad I did. The AT has the "I" shaped power strap which forms to your boot a little easier and have more adjustments than the 11's. If history repeats itself, SAC should have them for 1/2 price in the next month or so but as already stated, you can get some descent deals on last years models on Ebay right now.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Either go for the M-9/11 or the NXT series for sure if you're looking at Flow. I'm doing the same but being hesitant to pull the trigger


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah ive been looking at the nxt-at as well. Thanks guys for the feedback. I think i will hit up a shop and try them on first (ill bring one boot along).


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah i also have big a$$ boots and would like to make sure it fits.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

no don't get NXT AT. they broke alll last year for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I just went for the Rome 360. havent had a chance to ride them yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

great price:
VALUE SPORTS: DISCOUNT FLOW NXT FS SNOWBOARD BINDING WHITE 07
VALUE SPORTS: DISCOUNT FLOW NXT FS SNOWBOARD BINDING BLACK 07
but unfortunately, no experience shopping from them.

I've got the flow teams from a few years back before the "i strap" and love the hell out of them.

And I'd love someone to explain to me the (extremely) subtle differences between the different NXT models that make each one better equipped for freestyle VS back country.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NXT FS softer strap on the top and more give in the highback. NXT AT slightly stiffer strap, less give in the highback. NXT FR stiffest out of the series so the highback and strap are stiffer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

i just got the flow nxt at. 08/09 model, and i also have concerns about getting my size 11 boots in & out..


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

delirium said:


> i just got the flow nxt at. 08/09 model, and i also have concerns about getting my size 11 boots in & out..


so hows the fit? i assume you have a xl binding? im about to buy the same binding but i have a size 15 boot.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

eherb03 said:


> so hows the fit? i assume you have a xl binding? im about to buy the same binding but i have a size 15 boot.


errrr, size 15 you definetly should go to the store first. my 10.5 boots fit fine in the xl, and its a really fat boot, have to move the straps on cartels almost all the way out to get em in..so it should be plenty fine for the above users 11s


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*NXTs*

I love them and have several. There was a problem with them a few years ago but Flow provided the fix free. Current models work fine. Really nice to come off a lift riding by the posers sitting in the snow.

However, as said earlier, size 15s deserve a fitting in the store.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know about posers sitting in the snow. I strap in while I ride, but I don't have Flows.  The Rome 390's the guy went with are stellar. I have the Arsenals because I wanted a bit stiffer binding, but same tremendous quality.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Posers in the snow*

Not disrespecting you (or your bindings). Just love the Flows and hate sitting there playing thread the needle. I've seen folks do the same thing with Burtons but it's harder. Whatever works!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

No worries. I just don't like sitting on the hill. Too many people I don't trust traveling faster than they can handle. :laugh:


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*snow sitters*

totally agree


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh SoS said:


> great price:
> VALUE SPORTS: DISCOUNT FLOW NXT FS SNOWBOARD BINDING WHITE 07
> VALUE SPORTS: DISCOUNT FLOW NXT FS SNOWBOARD BINDING BLACK 07
> but unfortunately, no experience shopping from them.
> ...


i can vouch for this company on 2 seperate occasions, everything went great. slow shipping though. it was free but they use parcel post, took a week and a half to come from cali to mich.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

bryantp said:


> Current models work fine. Really nice to come off a lift riding by the posers sitting in the snow.


Another point of view:

I have managed a slopeside shop that retails Flow as well as several other bindings. At our mountain, I'd say you see more Burton bindings than anything else, followed by Flow and Rome. We have people coming in daily needing repairs for bindings. At least 75% of the broken bindings are Flow. And the whole time the Flow customer is standing at the bench while we repair their broken bindings, they'll be spouting off about how much time they save not having to strap in. I guess standing in line at the shop waiting for a repair is kind of the great equalizer. The trend has been the same for years, including the start of this season. There are pros and cons to everything. The con to Flows is that they aren't as durable as most other bindings, in my opinion.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Flow bindings*

I taught snowboarding for 2 years, using nothing but Flow bindings from the rental shop. We didn't have any issues. 

Certainly I've seen everything break. I do recommend the better bindings, not the low end. But, that's probably true of everything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

davis said:


> Another point of view:
> 
> I have managed a slopeside shop that retails Flow as well as several other bindings. At our mountain, I'd say you see more Burton bindings than anything else, followed by Flow and Rome. We have people coming in daily needing repairs for bindings. At least 75% of the broken bindings are Flow. And the whole time the Flow customer is standing at the bench while we repair their broken bindings, they'll be spouting off about how much time they save not having to strap in. I guess standing in line at the shop waiting for a repair is kind of the great equalizer. The trend has been the same for years, including the start of this season. There are pros and cons to everything. The con to Flows is that they aren't as durable as most other bindings, in my opinion.


what in your opinion is flows major flaw? why do they not hold up as well as the others? does there seem to be a common problem with them or does it just vary?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

All I ride is Flow for the last 4 or 5 years. I did a year in Colorado working at a shop, rode ~96 times that year, every time on one of my two sets of Flow Amp 5. Never had a single problem with them and now I'm addicated. I just don't get the same feeling of being locked in with any other binding. I have a size 13 boot and have no problem fitting in the XL binding. I've never used Valuesports before but I think I'm going to check em out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

eherb03 said:


> what in your opinion is flows major flaw? why do they not hold up as well as the others? does there seem to be a common problem with them or does it just vary?


Varies. Cables, footbeds, backs, anything and everything. I don't know if I would say its due to the nature of the design or just from less durable components, perhaps some of both. I'm not saying that every pair of Flows is going to break, but my experience has been that they have a much higher percentage of breakage than any other binding. That being said, Flow does seem pretty good about making things right to their customers. Still, it seems odd when a company sends you replacement pieces for a defective part before the actual product shows up. 

If they work for you and you love 'em, that's great. I can ride anything, gratis or way cheap. I love my Unions, and the fact that I have to take a second to strap in is a small price to pay for what I feel is superior performance, comfort, and unrivaled durability. YMMV.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> I've never used Valuesports before but I think I'm going to check em out.


I rarely buy stuff off of the net, but I have gotten some great deals from Valuesports. Nothing but positive experiences.


----------

